# New to breeding



## DeannaH (Jun 9, 2015)

Heya guys my name's Deanna I currently have 4 mice 3 does and a buck. Hopefully one of my does is expecting.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

